# I passed out on Zoloft today!



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Today I took my first Zoloft pill (50 mg.) and about two hours later, I was sitting in the library at my university reading and all of a sudden, I started to feel extremely nauseous and light-headed and kind of like I was going to throw up. The room started to spin and the next thing I remember is waking up on the library floor a couple of minutes later with blood all around me. I went to my university's health center and they're really boggled as to why this might have happened since they haven't ever heard of anyone passing out on Zoloft. Has this EVER happened to anyone here or at least has anyone heard of it happening?


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow. Sorry you went through that....You need to let your doc. know what happened. That is scary!!!!Let us know how you are doing. Take care....

Angel


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, I let my doctor know as well and she had no clue why this would happen. Again, she said this never happens with Zoloft. I also left a message with my psychiatrist (who prescribed this for me yesterday) so I'll have to see what he says.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

BLOOD?! Where'd the blood come from?? Oh my gosh. I'd discontinue this immediately. You poor thing! Please be careful!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

The blood actually came from my nose. When I went to the health center, the doctor I saw thought I might have hit my nose when I passed out and fell down but I remember dripping blood from my nose before I actually went down and I definitely didn't hit anything then. Who knows. 

I don't think I'll ever forget the feeling of waking up on the floor of the library and realizing I had been out for a couple of minutes. lol. I think the more amazing thing, though, was that I took an exam like 20 minutes after I passed out!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Did anyone realize you were passed out or do anything about it?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I mean, you were lying on the floor, and there was blood! Where the heck was everyone?!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Damn. That's pretty crazy bro (that you were able to tkae the exam right after, and the whole pass out thing) You should probably stop taking it, but maybe it happened because of something else and not the zoloft?

I'm taking 50mg Z but haven't experienced anything like that.


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

As to why nobody was there to help, it was early in the morning hardly anyone was there. 

Yea, I can't believe I took the exam either. Ironically, it was a psychology exam on psychopharmacology so I was hoping for a Zoloft side effect question.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you think you did on the exam? I can't believe that you had such a horrible reaction after just one pill! That's really scary.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

I actually think I did quite well on the exam. For some reason, immediately after I got up and cleaned up all the blood, I felt extremely alert and probably did better on the exam than I would have before! :lol But then again, the exam was on psychological disorders and psychopharmacology so I probably wouldn't have had much trouble answering questions about SAD and SSRIs anyway.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm glad you did so well on the test, but that passing out thing just scares me a LOT. 

Have you heard anything from your psychiatrist? Please keep us posted.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to update on the psychiatrist situation. Okay, so first, I called this afternoon and left a message for my psychiatrist (who I just started seeing yesterday, by the way) to call me back as soon as possible because of an emergency situation with the medication. So then, I called my psychologist (who I've been seeing for the past 10 months and who is in the same office) and told him about what happened. He was honestly taken aback because he had never heard of anyone having a reaction that extreme on Zoloft (especially on just 50 mg. of it). He told me to stop taking the medication right away and he would try to get in touch with my psychiatrist and get him to call me right away.

So I get a call from my psychiatrist and he has the same reaction, totally dumbfounded. BUT he told me to keep taking it but go down to 25 mg. tomorrow morning. Now I was totally shocked because I was expecting him to tell me to stop taking it immediately. I mean, less than 12 hours ago, I was sprawled out on the floor unconscious and bleeding from the base dosage of it. So I just kind of agreed apprehensively. Then I called my psychologist back and told him how apprehensive I was because I'm going to be all alone this weekend and I'd ideally like to have someone around when I'm going to be taking even half of a dosage that made me collapse. He of course said that he didn't have the expertise in psychopharmacology to make an assessment and that I would have to talk to the psychiatrist again.

So I called the psychiatrist back and right now, I'm waiting for a call back from him, which I don't think I'm going to get tonight, frankly. Honestly, I'm SO scared about taking this medication tomorrow morning, even at just 25 mg. I mean, I don't want to pass out when I'm all alone and there's nobody around to help me if I need it. My parents are returning on Sunday and I'd really rather wait until then to start taking it again (which I'm going to propose as a compromise to my psychiatrist). I just hope he agrees because this is causing me so much unnecessary anxiety.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Since you've just started taking it, I'd say stop and don't take any more. I can't believe he'd tell you to keep taking it. Maybe he wants you to be a guinea pig? :con


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, I REALLY don't want to take it until somebody is around at least. I really need somebody closeby because honestly, I couldn't muster up the strength to get to my cell phone this morning to call 911. It was that bad. That's why I stood up, I was going to see if I could make it to health services myself or get someone to take me there or call 911. And if nobody is around, it's a little scarier.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

maybe in your zoloft 'high' you killed someone without knowing it and it's their blood... lol


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

GlueEater, ssssshhhhh......


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Maybe, the Zoloft caused you to pass out, maybe not. It could be a coincidence that you passed out two hours after taking it. You should make sure you don't have any other health problems that could cause this. You don't want this to happen when you are driving.


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

The doctor I saw and my psychiatrist definitely think it's the Zoloft. I didn't do anything out of the ordinary and have never fainted in my life so this was an extremely isolated occurrence. 

Luckily, in this case at least, I don't drive so I don't have to worry about that. I live in the city so it's a good thing I didn't pass out on the subway this morning (although it probably would have been better since people would have been around).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

This sounds like a case for Dr. House...


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow that is strange. Ive had bad reactions to antidepressants too but always at least a few weeks after they have gotten into my system. Can they get into your system that quick?? Every dr ive ever seen has told me that it takes anywhere between 2-5 weeks before they become effective.


----------



## saturnnovember (Jun 8, 2012)

*you're not alone*

Not sure how long ago you posted this topic, but just the other day I too passed out on Zoloft. I took 50mg in the morning but with little food (probably what caused it) ironically it happened while I was at the doctor. I began to feel nausia and than I began to sweat and a few seconds later I passed out.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

This was posted 6 years ago 

Did your blood pressure check out fine? Zoloft actually has a slower absorption rate without food, so that's odd. But in any event it can cause vasodilation in some people and excessive vasodilation can result in loss of consciousness.


----------



## rockofgibraltar (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know if I actually pass out because of concussion or Zoloft.
I was riding skateboard last Friday. And I passed out, I didn't remember how I fell off my board exactly. The next thing I know is I was on surround by people, then I am on a ambulance and finally ended up in hospital. I am wondering if I pass out so I fell off my board or I just fell and that's the end of the story.


----------

